# Poljot Chrono From Alexr



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I took this in trade for an Elysee. I hardly ever wore the Elysee. In fact I've only had the chronograph 4 days and I've already worn it more than the Elysee! Worn it all day today and it's great - I think it's a keeper


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice clear dial, just the thing for a blind old bugger like me.

Well done Paul.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Yes,well done Paul,great deal you got
















I love the Elysee,keeps excellent time,so we are both happy campers


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Great picture Paul, I forgot how good that camera was, glad it is getting some use.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Paul,that picture would look good acompanied by a review in the review forum







Watch came from Roy


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Alex

Glad that you're happy with the Elysee (it is a nice watch I just never wore it). I'll think about a review - not sure what to say about it







. I'll have to take a few more photos though.

Hi Roy

The camera's excellent, I'm enjoying using it


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> Hi Roy
> 
> The camera's excellent, I'm enjoying using it


Good,


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I have tried reviews,not been up to much,but nice to hear others opinions on watches,even if its only the basics.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Give it a go Alex, you're among friends. I'm not that good at review writing but my review of the "6" seems to have helped make up some minds.

Went to work in the "6" today, nice watch.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Paul,

I have one of these in p.v.d and think they are great looking watches be they like mine or yours in S.Steel, my favorite out of the Poljot range and better looking than the latest Aviator 2.

MIKE..


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

The PVD is awesome looking,ultra stealth.Got to be the best looking Poljot there is,that and the steel one.

Stan,I may give it a bash on the big one.Just my first impressions.I know what I like and know a good watch when I see it,it is just putting it into words


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mike,

Seen some nice watches in black, G-Shocks and so on. But that Poljot looks the bog's dollocks, it means business.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan and Alex,

Yes I do like P.V.D it looks the part on "tool" watches. Don't know how well it would stand up to everyday use, but as mine are in a collection with light use it dosn't matter.

MIKE..


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Paul that photo is chuffing excellent, looks like I've got competition


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Watch never looked as good to me when I had it.Makes me want to buy another


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'll swap you this one for a Yao diver


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Err


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

excelent watch!

nice trade...


----------

